# Teichwasser nach Regen dunkel



## donsummer (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Schwimmteich.
Nach dem es einige Tage durchwegs geregnet hat, erscheint das Wasser jetzt dunkelbraun. Habe mit einem Glas eine Probe entnommen und dort hatte es eine leichte Braunfärbung, aber nicht schlimm.
Wird sich mein Teich wieder regeneriern?

LG aus Österreich


----------



## Frank (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichwasser nach Regen dunkel*

Hallo donsummer,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

Um diese Frage zu beantworten sind ein paar Angaben mehr notwendig. 
Zu erst mal: Ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht!
Liegt der Teich tiefer als das Umland? Dann könnte Erde von außerhalb eingeschwemmt worden sein.
Wie alt ist der Teich?
Ist es ein reiner Schwimmteich oder mit Fischbesatz?
Sind Pflanzen vorhanden? Wenn ja, welche?
In was für einem Substrat sind diese gesetzt?

Vermuten würde ich allerdings erstmal, das das Wasser durch eingschwemmte Erde braun geworden ist.
Dies wird sich zwar mit der Zeit wieder erledigen, aber du bekommst dadurch auch mehr Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült.
Diese sorgen für ein erhöhtes Algenwachstum in deinem Teich.
Also wenn das der Fall ist, auf jeden Fall versuchen, den Randbereich so zu gestalten, das in Zukunft nichts mehr in den Teich gespült werden kann.


----------



## StefanS (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichwasser nach Regen dunkel*

Hallo,

ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass es schon erwähnt worden wäre, wenn so etwas offensichtliches wie die Einleitung schlammigen Regenwassers passiert wäre. Meine Annahme ist natürlich reine Spekulation, aber auch bei mir beobachte ich nach heftigem Regen zweierlei: 1. Die Wasseroberfläche ist sauber, es schwimmen keine Fadenalgen oder "schaumige" Biomasse mehr obenauf. Das gilt natürlich nur für das Frühjahr, denn diese Effekte bilden sich ohnehin recht schnell zurück. 2. Das Teichwasser scheint dunkler, bräunlicher. Bei mir ist das - je nach Jahreszeit, insbesondere im Frühsommer und im Herbst - die Folge des massenhaften Auftretens bestimmter Sichelalgen. Ein ordentliches Mikroskop ist da ganz hilfreich. Allerdings: Da Sichelalgen keinerlei Schaden anrichten, geschähe die Kontrolle des Wassers mit dem Mikroskop ren aus "Spass an der Freud". Irgendeinen Grund zur Besorgnis kann ich - mangels näherer Informationen - nicht erkennen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## sternhausen (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichwasser nach Regen dunkel*

Hallo donsummer
Möchte mich meinen beiden Vor-Schreiber anschliesen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit könnte aber auch sein das sich dein Wasser durch Gerbstoffe eingefärbt hat.
Diese Gerbstoffe entstehen durch die Zersetzung von verschiedenen Blättern oder Baumnadeln.
Eine erhöhte Braunfärbung ist auch bei vielen Teichen während der Nussbaumblüte festzustellen wenn sich ein solcher in der Nähe des Teiches befindet.
Das sind nur einige Möglichkeiten wobei ich auch mehr an die Einschwemmung von aussen denke.
Grüsse ebenfalls aus Österreich
 sternhausen


----------



## donsummer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichwasser nach Regen dunkel*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke erstmals gleich einmal für eure Antworten!
Um eure Fragen zu beantworten, in den Schwimmteich kann keine Erde eingeschwemmt werden und es befinden sich auch keine Bäume in der Nähe.
Unser Schwimmteich ist jetzt ca. 5 Jahre alt und seit dem zweiten Jahr haben wir zwei Waxdicke und 5 Drachenkoi.
Es befinden sich ein paar Pflanzen im Schwimmteich, der aber durch einen zusätzlichen Filterteich gerreinigt wird. 
Bis jetzt hatten wir keine Probleme mit dem Wasser, Algen sind nur im Frühjahr vorhanden, verschwinden aber wieder.
Nur seit dem letzten langanhaltenden Regen scheint das Wasser braun zu wirken.
Wer weiß, was das Bundesheer über unseren Köpfen so entsorgt!
Werde versuchen ein paar Fotos einzustellen.

LG Christa


----------



## donsummer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichwasser nach Regen dunkel*

So, jetzt habe ich ein paar Fotos eingestellt, nur leider kann man bei den ersten zwei Fotos die Brraunfärbung nicht so richtig erkennen.

LG Christa


----------

